# Anyone else ever feel this?



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

So as I sit here, kind of wallowing in my own thoughts because it's late at night and I can't sleep...I wonder:

In my situation, where my wife doesn't care for me anymore, she went from loving, to "friendly" to absolute ice-cold...over the weekend I heard her say "I Fing hate you" .."Get out of my life" "just kill yourself and put us both out of our misery"...things to that nasty nature

She thinks that i am trying to take 50% of everything from the divorce...just because I want to hurt her...and be spiteful.

Everyone keeps telling me, that's exactly what I should do, take as much as possible and "hit her where it hurts"

And I admit, I entertained the idea, in anger, and in hurt. However, that's not me...she in the end is coming off as a monster, and a terrible human being....but what would I be if I did something like that out of anger?

We both worked hard, and alone i can at least keep my nose above water...which is better than where I was before we moved in together and got married...

I don't even care about the money, i just expected her to agree to say "Hey, we were married, we earned and spent money together, so you deserve something to help you be financially stable"...instead...she literally flipped out and called me a "Greedy *****" when i even suggested splitting things..

She is fine with giving me the old furniture...that she hates (hence why she is so willing to give that to me)....but i don't want furniture, i don't even want money...i want security, and stability...

Anyhow...i'm ranting now, it's just one of those nights where I question "Should I do this? Would it give me the closure I need? Will it help at all when it so clearly makes her angry?"

I just don't know


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

She chose to leave the marriage. You think if you don't take 50% then she'll be nice to you and not be angry at you? You will still be a monster to her. Basically no matter what you do, she'll still rewrite history and make you a bad guy. You might as well take your share and leave.


----------



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

Dean-- I mean to say that I don't like going back and living paycheck to paycheck, because I invested so much money into the house and relationship, and invested even more by having to move out so suddenly, right before the holidays.

I'm talking about financial stability. Having my funds drained, and then being tossed to the side. It makes me feel like i am struggling, because I am, because that is where she has put me with all of this.

And yes, part of me does want to do the "take my share, because even if i play the good guy, she'll still tell everyone i'm the bad guy"

But I don't if thats what *I* want. I keep going back and forth on it...but the fact that she literally values her money and stuff, more than my LIFE....makes me sad, and angry, and want to lash out by saying "Ok fine then, I want half!"

sigh, this is not an easy, or comfortable position to be in


----------



## lostintheworld1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am going to get his very hard financially as well. I think that is just part of marriage. I have heard absolute horror stories about these things. In the end it is just money. I have fears about other things getting out that would be much worse. Spouses know so many little things about you that they could reveal. This pain and fear and longing just keep dragging me down. I just want to talk to her and she won't. She is doing no contact. She didn't even tell me she filed for divorce.


----------

